# Mt. Redoubt Eruption ORANGE



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Mt. Redoubt is a volcano, about 140 miles from my home, the last few days, the volcano hs become very active and the level is now moved up from 'Advisory' to 'watch' or code 'orange'. so.....

the last time the volcano erupted is in '89...i think. last time it erupted it blanketed anchorage with a thin layer or ash. and they shut down school. Really hope it waits.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

waits for what? Sounds kind of scary


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

i dont know, actually i dont even remember typing it  ....either way, i hope we dont get much ash...


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

How exciting! Maybe you can collect ash for AVO.


----------



## KikoFaerie (Jan 21, 2008)

Sort of scary, but yet cool. How many people get to see such a thing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ohhh, i hope everything goes ok. last time I was around a volcano that "blew" I was very young. I don't remember it, but we have pictures. Everyone was wearing masks outside so not to inhale the ash as we cleaned it up like "snow".

Would the ash pose a problem to the goats respitory like it does humans?

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hope things will be OK......... :hug: ray:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

we wouldnt get that much ash, but all of the animals would need to be kept indoors.....hmm *pictures goats running all over their house*
and thats fine with me! Lol


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol Katrina!
Maybe not for your family =D


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I used to live in Pasco Washington, we moved about 5 minutes (?) before Mt. St. Helens blew up. No, seriously, we were barely out of the state. It covered the area were we had lived with 4-5 inches of ash! Ruined everybodies cars, what a mess! Sure was glad I missed it! Good luck!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow Di thats crazy!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090130/ap_on_re_us/alaska_volcano

heres a link to yahoo! news, about us.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the link Katrina, DH wanted to check on it ,but could find anything, but the eruption years ago... :thumbup:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That's right, volcanic ash is not like wood ash, it's more like really fine sand. I'm a Dental Technician, we use pumice (fine volcanic rock), to polish dentures and partial dentures. It will ruin your car engine, so try not to drive until the ash totally settled and is somewhat cleaned up. I'd get a couple of big tarps and cover my vehicles. Go to the store and stock up if you can. Good luck!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Di is abslotely right about engines! We were driving an old VW bug from Wa state to Ohio a few months after St Helen's. Nothing but trouble in that little car the fuel filter gave out.
Been wondering how you all are doing up North with the possibility. Please keep us posted if you can as we keep up with the news...


----------

